# swapping a driving licence



## Samktm (Mar 12, 2013)

i have just moved here and have a uk driving licence. I was led to believe from what i read that i can litereally pop into the driving licence office and pretty much swap it.

Now i have to sort this quickly as insurance companied wont insure me until ive swapped the licence s over. Ive just tried calling a general number for the driving licence office and he was telling me i need to do a written test and provide driving experience.
This is not what i was told before and he didnt sound sure.
Can anyone tell me the correct answer here. This is Ottawa, On by the way. 
I said the only experience i can prove is no claims proof from last few years of insurance. But there is no way i can prove over 20 years of driving no one can in the uk.
He told me to goto the British Embassy and they will!!! What on earth is he talking about.


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

Hmmmm not sure about Ottawa, but in calgary we basically swapped our uk license over straight for an Albertan license. 

We got insured very easy with a company. I brought a letter from the uk with my uk no claims bonus, And also for my partner. We were quoted $1800 per year for us both originally for one vehicle , however, because we brought our no claims, we actually got a huge discount from RSA because of them, and we now currently pay $800 a year for two 4x4 vehicles. 

If you have RSA (royal sun alliance) over there maybe give them a ring, if you have a letter of no claims this will be a big help.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

This is the information you need to exchange your licence in Ontario.
Exchange an out-of-province driver's licence | Ontario.ca


----------



## Samktm (Mar 12, 2013)

thanks. ive just emailed the dvla in the uk to see if i can get a letter i dont know who else could verify it.


----------



## Samktm (Mar 12, 2013)

rsa just refers me to brokers. is that what happened with yours?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you have held a UK Drivers License for a minimum of two years all you need to do is go to a Service Ontario office and it will be exchanged for an Ontario license. Nothing else is required. Millions have doe it.


----------



## Samktm (Mar 12, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> If you have held a UK Drivers License for a minimum of two years all yo need to do is go to a Service Ontario office and it will be exchanged for an Ontario license. Nothing else is required.


I have held a licence uninterrupted since 1992
do you have a link to an address for the local offices? thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Just Google Service Ontario and look for link to locations.


----------



## Samktm (Mar 12, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Just Google Service Ontario and look for link to locations.


:thumb:


----------



## Samktm (Mar 12, 2013)

well went to the driving office swapped it over really easy all you need is your passport and uk licence.
So my next step is doing my written test to get my motorcycle licence back and then because i have experience i can go straight to a highway test.


----------



## asivilli (Sep 14, 2013)

Okay a more complicated issue. I am American, living in Singapore. I don't drive here. My US driver's license is expired and I can't get it renewed because I don't have an address in the US anymore. I am probably moving to Toronto and will want to get a car. What do I need to do to get a driver's license from scratch?


----------

